# Que signifient ces symboles svp ?



## beegeezzz (25 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

J'ai remarqué que dans mon dossier icloud drive, bureau, j'ai un nuage, des flèches vers le haut, vers le bas et d'autres documents où je n'ai rien.

J'aimerais savoir ce que tous ces symbole veulent dire svp.

Quand il n'y a pas le nuage, le doc est bien sur le cloud ?

Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (25 Janvier 2018)

Pas de nuage : synchronisation terminée
Nuage avec une flèche : upload ou download en cours pour synchroniser les données


----------



## Locke (25 Janvier 2018)

beegeezzz a dit:


> J'aimerais savoir ce que tous ces symbole veulent dire svp.


Apple donne toutes les informations en 2 secondes… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203564


----------



## beegeezzz (25 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Apple donne toutes les informations en 2 secondes… https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203564


Génial, merci.


----------

